# Leserwahl: Hersteller, Produkt und Spiel des Jahres 2013



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. November 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Leserwahl: Hersteller, Produkt und Spiel des Jahres 2013*

					PC Games Hardware startet die Leserwahl 2013: Welche Komponenten und welcher Hersteller haben Ihnen im vergangenen Jahr mit innovativen, außergewöhnlichen oder einfach sehr guten Produkten am meisten Freude bereitet?

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Leserwahl: Hersteller, Produkt und Spiel des Jahres 2013*


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. November 2013)

Done

Zu Versender des Jahres. Nennt es bitte Shop des Jahres Versender ist DHL und co.
das bioshok so hoch liegt , liegt wohl an der Präsentation des Spiels die Spielmechanik ist es jedenfalls nicht.
Überrascht war ich von dead island (humble bumble)
crysis 3 hat einfach die beste Grafik und Technik. das muss gewürdigt werden. der Story Anteil des Spiels hätte aber länger sein können.
Tomb raider war überraschend richtig gut.
far cry 3 Blood dragon. Solide action mit kitsch story
Dead Space 3 nichts erwartet und mehr Stumpfes geballer und wurde überrascht. Das trotz mehr Muni benötigt wird und das Siel insgesamt schneller läuft. Echt gut aber kein Horror mehr
The stanley parable bisher Demo ist was neues. mal sehen was das fertige Produkt ist.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. November 2013)

Bei gehäuse Sonstiges bzw Nanoxia


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. November 2013)

Sehr schade wie manche Dinge abgestimmt wurden. 
Da hätte der ein oder andere es mehr verdient gehabt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. November 2013)

Done, bis auf Notebook und Tablet.


----------



## Cr@zed^ (1. Dezember 2013)

So alles mal abgestimmt.


----------



## jamie (1. Dezember 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Done, bis auf Notebook und Tablet.


 
Dito.


----------



## OctoCore (1. Dezember 2013)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> crysis 3 hat einfach die beste Grafik und Technik. das muss gewürdigt werden.


 
Stimmt schon - aber leider gibt es die Sparte "Beste Grafikdemo 2013" nicht.
@PCGH: Für die Wahl 2014 bitte hinzufügen.


----------



## magicflyer (3. Dezember 2013)

all done, schade das manche nur nach dem namen gehen !


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe tatsächlich auch überlegt, die R9 290X zum Produkt des Jahres zu wählen, aber der Fakt, dass das Kühldesign so schlecht ist und es bisher keine Custom-Designs gibt, hat mich von der Entscheidung abgebracht. Ich schwenkte dann auf die Playstation 4 um. Warum? - Ich bin zwar kein Konsolero, aber der Fakt, dass Sony mit seiner neuen Konsole alles richtig gemacht hat (kein Region-Lock, kein Always-On, gebrauchte Spiele können wieterverkauft werden) und damit sogar die Politik von Microsoft in diesem Bereich beeinflussen konnte, hat mich dazu gebracht, für sie zu voten. Ich bin mir aber immrnoch nicht sicher, ob es das Produkt des Jahres ist. Hat von euch vielleicht jemand einen besseren Vorschlag, als die Produkte, die vorgeschlagen wurden?


----------



## Chimera (5. Dezember 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Done, bis auf Notebook und Tablet.




Dito, aber mit Nuttenbuch und Tablette  Wobei mir das Tab mittlerweile deutlich lieber ist als so ein Heizkissen mit Display.


----------



## DarkBlue (6. Dezember 2013)

> Sie haben bis zum 1. Januar 20*13* die Möglichkeit, eine Stimme pro Kategorie abzugeben.


 ... 
Hm ist sicher 2014?


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (12. Dezember 2013)

Spiel des Jahres 2013
fand irgendwie alle nicht so überragend dieses Jahr.
Assassin’s Creed und BF4 fand ich noch ganz ok, aber der rest....


2014 wird für mich deutlich interessanter werden
The Division, Titanfall, next car game, project cars usw.

dieses Jahr waren es fast nur langweilige Lizenz spiele mit 08/15 Grafik, ok crysis3 sah ganz ok aus aber der rest ist ja ein witz, maps so groß wie killhouse in cod4


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. Dezember 2013)

Oha, da gehen ja die Meinungen z.T. weit auseinander, ist ja auch gut so. Aber BF4 Game des Jahres, wo es Titel wie Bioshock gibt? Ohwei ohwai, das kann ja heikel werden. Z.T. sieht das auch so aus, als ob der Markengeilheit über Innovation, Funktion und Preis geht. Aber Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Dezember 2013)

Warum kann man die Ergebnisse hier sehen aber in den Threads nicht?


----------



## Benie (13. Dezember 2013)

Bei den SSD's rennt Samsung ja allen davon.
Beim Spiel des Jahres kam für mich nur Metro LL in Frage.
BF4 und Co. sind nur nen Aufguss der Vorgänger in meinen Augen, daher auch keine Stimme dafür


----------



## Gast20180210 (20. Dezember 2013)

Also beim Produkt des Jahres musste ich überlegen... i7 4770K weils einfach nen sau guter Prozessor ist, oder die GeForce GTX 780 Ti weil damit Nvidia nochmal ganz spontan gegen die Radeon R9 290X den kleinen Hammer rausgeholt hat, damit sie nicht total blöd dahstehen -Leistungstechnisch-  Schlussendlich das "Pünktchen" bei dem i7 gesetzt 

MFG ThePcSwagTogether


----------



## polarwolf (28. Dezember 2013)

Die Spiele des Jahres für mich waren:


Call of Juarez: Gunslinger (Überraschungs- und Geheimhit sowie Budgettip)
Metro Last Light
Crysis 3

Bioshock Infinite ist weit überbewertet, Tomb Raider war OK.


----------



## Kirch (30. Dezember 2013)

*01 Prozessoren (x86)*
AMD hat (leider) aufgegeben, es lebe Intel. 

*02 Grafikchip*
AMD, mehr Leistung zum günstigeren Preis. 

*03 Grafikkarten*
MSI: bestes Designe 2013. 

*04 Hauptplatinen*
Gigabyte bester Hardwarehersteller 2013.

*05 Arbeitsspeicher*
Crucial hat sich von seiner sportlichsten Seite gezeigt. 

*06 Monitore*
Mit die schwierigste frage, ich stimme für Asus.

*07 Festplatten*
Der Raubfisch im Becken, Barracuda. 

*08 Solid State Drives (SSDs)*
Mit der Evo haben sie nochmal einen draufgesetzt.

*09 Soundkarten*
Mit der resoluteste Markt, Asus wird vorne bleiben. 

*10 CPU-Kühler (Luft)*
Kühl, leise, EKL. 

*11 CPU-Kühler (Kompakt-Wakü)*
Die meisten Produkte für den Einsteiger, Corsair. 

*12 CPU-Kühler (Wasser)*
Nicht ganz meine Welt aber EK ist mir ein Begriff. 

*13 Lüfter*
Dieses Jahr hat Arctic mit dem Accelero das rennen gemacht. 

*14 Tastaturen*
Sidewinder X4 immernoch ungeschlagen. 

*15 Mäuse*
Logitech hat den Mäusethron fest in der Hand. 

*16 Lautsprecher*
Teufel: Deutsche Hifi-Schmiede weiter auf dem Vormarsch. 

*17 Netzteile*
Be quiet, Empfehlung. 

*18 Gehäuse*
Das Gehäuse 2013, Shinobi. 

*19 Notebooks*
Notebook und Tablet: Das Transformer Book wird den Markt 2014 bestimmen. 

*20 Sicherheitssoftware*
Sicherheitssoftware sind letzendlich alle gleich Gut/Schlecht für uns... 

*21 Kopfhörer/Headsets*
Superlux wird es ihnen allen zeigen. 

*22 Smartphones*
Samsung ähh Apple äh Google mhh Smartphone... gib mir 2 !? 

*23 Tablets*
Notebook und Tablet: Das Transformer Book wird den Markt 2014 bestimmen. 

*24 Produkt des Jahres 2013*
Die Titan hat mehr Wirbel wie kein anderes Produkt 2013 gemacht. 

*25 Spiel des Jahres 2013*
Klar GTA 5, aber bei diesem Vote spring ich einmal aus der Norm. Ich erinnere mich an das Video von gamespot "Call of Duty: Ghosts vs Battlefield 4 - Wargames".
Because we all know, the true winner... ArmA 3 

*26 Versender des Jahres 2013*
Es sind manchmal die kleinen dinge die es ausmachen, das sich die anderen ein Stück weit abschauen sollten. Mindfactory und Warenkorb Veröffentlichen.
PS: Thomann fehlt.


----------



## PunkPuster (31. Dezember 2013)

Als ich für das Spiel des Jahres abstimmen wollte ist mir aufgefallen, dass einfach nix wirklich gutes dabei ist :o
War irgendwie ein sehr enttäuschendes Jahr was Spiele angeht.
Evtl. wirds ja 2014 besser :/


----------



## Cuddleman (1. Januar 2014)

Im Bereich der Notebooks sind die Ativ Book 8 von Samsung die besten Allrounder!


----------

